
Amazon's Digital Freight Brokerage Platform Goes Live - ttruett
https://www.freightwaves.com/news/breaking-amazons-digital-freight-brokerage-platform-goes-live
======
swampthinker
This is a Flexport competitor, correct?

~~~
davidlee1435
This is more akin to a Convoy or Uber Freight competitor. From their website
[1], it seems like they only do domestic trucking in the US.

[1] freight.amazon.com

